# Royals



## post-it (Jul 28, 2009)

I hoping to exchange through II into the Royals for June or July 2010.  What I'm seeing available right now goes Now- Dec and then availability not again until Aug.  Any chances these dates could come up later?


----------



## ml855 (Jul 28, 2009)

I received my II exchange for June, 2010 into the Royal Sands  several weeks ago, if I were you put an ongoing request for the dates that will work for you.  I believe you will have a better chance of receiving your exchange with an ongoing request, usually the left over weeks that don't get picked up with a request gets added to the II website.


----------



## post-it (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll have to look into how to go about that.  I have'nt made a exchange with a deposit yet.  Are all of the Royals nice for a family, I have 2 teenagers?


----------



## DianneL (Jul 29, 2009)

We have stayed at both the Royal Islander and the Royal Mayan, and visited the others.  Yes, all the Royals are VERY nice.


----------



## Lloydwa1 (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree that all the Royals are very nice. A fun thing for you would be to get on the free shuttle and visit all or several of the other resorts. They each have excellent restaurants and different theme nights. You can check the activities schedule and choose your visits for that reason or just lounge around the different pools. Something going on at one or all the resorts to keep everyone as busy or interested as you would choose.
Lloyd


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

Your right, they all look great.  Being able to use each resort is awesome.  Need to work on a deposit now.


----------



## ml855 (Jul 29, 2009)

This will be our second exchange into the Royal Sands, it's a wonderful resort.  I have 3 teenagers myself and they love Cancun, and am looking forward to returning next summer.

It's really easy to place a ongoing request, you can place the request on the II website or you can call and speak to an II agent and they will help you if you are unsure.  I always place my request for exchanges on the II website.  Are you exchanging a fixed week or do you have to reserve a week before depositing?  If you have to reserve your home resort week first than make sure you pick the highest demand week in your season, this will help you get the highest trade power.  Once you pick your week than deposit the week with II and place your request.  After the request is placed than the waiting game begins.  

Good Luck!!


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

ml855 said:


> This will be our second exchange into the Royal Sands, it's a wonderful resort.  I have 3 teenagers myself and they love Cancun, and am looking forward to returning next summer.
> 
> It's really easy to place a ongoing request, you can place the request on the II website or you can call and speak to an II agent and they will help you if you are unsure.  I always place my request for exchanges on the II website.  Are you exchanging a fixed week or do you have to reserve a week before depositing?  If you have to reserve your home resort week first than make sure you pick the highest demand week in your season, this will help you get the highest trade power.  Once you pick your week than deposit the week with II and place your request.  After the request is placed than the waiting game begins.
> 
> Good Luck!!



Which of the resorts have 2 bedrooms?


----------



## pjrose (Jul 29, 2009)

*All of them*



post-it said:


> Which of the resorts have 2 bedrooms?



All of them.  Check floor plans at royalresorts.com.

The first one, Club Internacional, has a different layout, but other than that they are all master-bedroom/bath/closet on one side, kitchen/dining-area/living-room/terrace in the middle, and second-bedroom/bath/closet on the other side.  The second-bedroom can lockoff from the rest, so there are two potential 1-bedroom "halves".


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

pjrose said:


> All of them.  Check floor plans at royalresorts.com.
> 
> The first one, Club Internacional, has a different layout, but other than that they are all master-bedroom/bath/closet on one side, kitchen/dining-area/living-room/terrace in the middle, and second-bedroom/bath/closet on the other side.  The second-bedroom can lockoff from the rest, so there are two potential 1-bedroom "halves".



Oh, I didn't realize Club Internacional was part of the resort chain.  Many options here.


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

Now when I place my request can I ask for any Royal to come up or just one?  If just one which one do you suggest as far as likelyhood to get?


----------



## pjrose (Jul 29, 2009)

post-it said:


> Now when I place my request can I ask for any Royal to come up or just one?  If just one which one do you suggest as far as likelyhood to get?



For II you have to give (at least?) three choices - three weeks / one resort, one week / three resorts.

CIC will probably be the easiest to get, though it is quite different than the others.  I would not choose it with 2 teenagers; it is very quiet and peaceful and they will likely consider it boring (?)

If you decide on the Tri-Royals (Mayan, Caribbean, Islander) I would put all three on the request and not choose just one - they are like one huge resort and it really makes no difference where you actually sleep.  You are far enough out that if you ask for any of them plus the Sands, you'll probably get one.   You will be happy at either the Sands or the Tris, and the shuttle between the Sands and Tris is only about a 10 minute ride every half hour. 

Unless you are depositing a two-bedroom, you may want to try to grab your exchange yourself online.  If you are depositing a one-bedroom, they might assign you a one-bedroom.  Online is more work, but you will be able to control the size.


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

I take it after I set up my deposit I have a deposit number to go into and choose my resort/date/size?


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jul 29, 2009)

one thing about the Myan is you could be placed in a unit that is on the Lagoon side or a unit that is behind another building and blocking your view of the water. The Carribbean, Islander and sands have no obstructed views or units that face the lagoon. Your chances of getting one of the 3 are good if you do an ongoing request. I can honestly say I have NEVER missed out on an ongoing request and I have made over 20 exchanges into the Royals for family and friends.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 29, 2009)

post-it said:


> I take it after I set up my deposit I have a deposit number to go into and choose my resort/date/size?



Here's how it works:


go to interworld.com, login
click the Exchange tab
put in location, date range, number of people (can't ask for more people than your home unit sleeps).  As a test, I just put Cancun, August 15 - Oct 31 09, four people.
Then you get a list of your potential units to exchange (the one(s) you have deposited).  Click Exchange.  (This will let you see what is available, it does not commit you or confirm anything)  I clicked a studio sleeps 4 with full kitchen.
Then you get a list of what's available.  I see four pages, including units at all the Royals in that date range, some 1 bedroom suites (with kitchen) and some the full 2 bedroom.
Pick one, click Exchange, and then you have a short while (about 15 minutes?) to confirm it with your credit card.  I stopped at this point b/c I don't really want to exchange anything at the moment 
Note that you will not see the actual unit number, nor is the one that they initially assign you guaranteed.

Availability will change as people deposit their units, so you will probably have to keep trying.  If, instead, you place an ongoing request with Interval, they are free to fill it with anything at least the size of whatever you deposited - so in the case of my studio, above, they could give me a 1 bedroom suite that sleeps 4.  I might get a 2 bedroom, or might not.  That's not a problem if you deposited a 2 bedroom.  However, if you deposited something smaller and look for the exchange  yourself, you will see what size is being offered and have more control.


----------



## kathyth12 (Jul 30, 2009)

post-it said:


> Oh, I didn't realize Club Internacional was part of the resort chain.  Many options here.



Please note that while all the units at CIC are two bedroom, only the "C" villas have two baths.  If you ended up with a two-bedroom "B" villa you'd have to share the one bathroom with your teenagers!


----------



## ml855 (Jul 31, 2009)

When I place my request I only ask for 2-BRs at the Sands, the Islander, or the Caribbean,  I never ask for the Mayan since we want a unit facing the ocean, all their rooms are not facing the ocean, I also never ask for the Club International.  I have exchanged into the Royals, 2 BRs with no problems several times for either ourselves or for friends.  

Place your request as soon as possible and let II do there work.   I believe owners at the Royals can deposit their weeks up to two years in advance  with II,  (Royal owners if I'm wrong correct me), so I always place my request as early as possible with II to have the best change of receiving my exchange.  Most of my exchanges have come through around the 1 1/2 year to 2 year mark from when I want to travel.

Good Luck, You will love Cancun and the Royals.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 31, 2009)

We just got back from the Royal Sands.  Great resort for all age groups.  If you get into the Royal Sands, you will definitely not be disappointed.

We were going to take their shuttle to check out the Mayan and the Caribbean, but never got around to it.  We did spend some time at Club Internacional and LaHaciendas (in Playa de Carmen).  

I was also impressed with their whole operation.


----------



## dmorea (Aug 8, 2009)

*Teenagers*

The Royal Sands is where the teenagers want to be! They and you will love it.
All the resorts are nice and worth visiting . We stay at the Royal Mayan and it has its own charm and I prefer it for myself but my just post teenagers much prefer the Royal Sands. Its livelier than the others with a more trendy current feel to it. Its easily accessable to everything . Theres a mall next door in case it rains.
Definitely  put in an ongoing request. You can change it however many times you want. and still retain theright to use your own unit if you dont get it. i do think its just coming up to the time when next summers units will start showing up and it could easily show up anytime into the flexchange time. 

if you really want the sands put in for something much harder to get as your other options. You get a day to refuse something if/ when it comes in anyway so if somehow that came through you can refuse it.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 8, 2009)

dmorea said:


> The Royal Sands is where the teenagers want to be! They and you will love it. . . .



Interesting; my teens and their crowd prefer the Tri-Royals to the Sands, because there's more area to "cruise" and more pools, and especially because the pool and beach volleyball nets are always up so there are always teens to be found at one or the other.  Some of them occasionally hop the shuttle to go to the Sands for a change of pace, but when at the Tris, they are almost always to be found at the volleyball net.

Bottom line, you can't go wrong with the Sands or Tris with teens!


----------



## post-it (Aug 8, 2009)

Is Tris a nick name for one of the Royals, or have I just not heard of this one?


----------



## craigchams (Aug 8, 2009)

The Tri-Royals in a nickname given to the 3 Royal Resorts that are grouped together, the Royan Mayan, Royal Caribbean and the Royal Islander. Royal Resorts has 5 resorts in Cancun and one in the Playa Del Carmen area. There are others outside of Mexico. The other 2 in Cancun are Club Internacional de Cancun (the first Royal Resort), and the Royal Sands (the last Royal Resort built in Cancun). The other Royal Resort is still under construction and is in the Playa Del Carmen area and is named the Royal Haciendas. I hope this helps.


----------



## post-it (Aug 8, 2009)

Helps a lot Craig, thanks.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 9, 2009)

The first picture on mexicondo.com shows an overview of the Tri-Royals.


----------



## post-it (Aug 9, 2009)

Visuals always help, thanks.  From what I understand there is a tram to take you to the other 2 resorts, correct?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 9, 2009)

post-it said:


> Visuals always help, thanks.  From what I understand there is a tram to take you to the other 2 resorts, correct?



The Royals have a free bus (but tipping the driver is nice) that runs between the Tri-Royals and Sands every half hour, and a bus that goes to the CIC less frequently (hourly?).  It takes about 10 minutes to go between the Tris and the Sands.  You can also get to the RH in Playa del Carmen either if you ask your Personal Concierge for a tour (free transportation plus they'll treat you to brunch or a buffet lunch) or if you make reservations in the lobby for the bus ($15 round-trip??).   

There are lots of pictures on both royalresorts.comand mexicondo.com.


----------



## travelhome (Aug 9, 2009)

*Rent royals*

mexicondo.com has no 2009 weeks. Seems the owner stopped updating the site?

What is the best source currently to rent royal weeks for vacation? 

vrbo? redweeks? There seems to have no Royals inventory at Skyauction.com


----------



## pjrose (Aug 10, 2009)

travelhome said:


> mexicondo.com has no 2009 weeks. Seems the owner stopped updating the site?
> 
> What is the best source currently to rent royal weeks for vacation?
> 
> vrbo? redweeks? There seems to have no Royals inventory at Skyauction.com



Correct about Mexicondo.  It is no longer useful for rentals.  However, the pictures are are good.

The TUG marketplace is the best  

After that, go to omcancun.com and redweek.com.

There are a few others that occasionally are mentioned here but I keep forgetting them.....


----------



## urban5 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Others*



pjrose said:


> Correct about Mexicondo.  It is no longer useful for rentals.  However, the pictures are are good.
> 
> The TUG marketplace is the best
> 
> ...



http://mytimesharevacations.com/

http://www.royalweek.com


----------



## jackie (Aug 14, 2009)

My family is staying at the Sands in a few weeks.  How are the food prices
at the Sands?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 14, 2009)

jackieweidle said:


> My family is staying at the Sands in a few weeks.  How are the food prices
> at the Sands?



They're ok.  If you're doing a lot of cooking, you'll probably want to take a trip down to Walmart, Costco, or Chedraui (SP?) for groceries.  Otherwise, the minimarket in the lobby has a good selection and prices are decent ($3-4 for a box of cereal, $1 a can for sodas or beer,.....).  You can look at royalresorts.com, I think under services and kitchen starter, to see a small list of the choices and prices.  

Brunch buffet is around $10/pp, a big hamburger, club sandwich, quesadillas, and similar lunch items delivered poolside are $8, there are dinner specials in the $10-$15 range, and the most expensive dinner items are around $20-25 tops.  Kids prices are typically around half and there's a pretty good kids' menu.  Most servings are too big for us, so by midweek there are plenty of leftovers in the fridge.  

As soon as you arrive ask someone in the "Welcome Team" in the lobby if they are still doing the 2-for-1 dinner specials at the Hacienda Sisal, the restaurant just in front of the Sands.  It was ONLY good for Saturday night, and was well worth it.  

We recommend the Express takeout inside the Veranda restaurant (by the Phase I pool), where you can get a rotisserie chicken, ribs, mexican rice, salads, guacamole, soups, pies...all at prices similar to home.  The ribs are especially good; the lasagna and meatloaf are strange.  Eat in the comfort of your own villa - very relaxing.


----------



## post-it (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi PJrose,

All the information you have given has been great!  So much so that I'm thinking this maybe a better destination for my 50th next Sept then Hawaii since we've been there many times.  Here are my concerns for this trip:

1.  We would'nt travel with the kids since my birthday is when they are back in school.  How would I communicate with them since we are out of the country?  Since they're in High School taking them out isnt an option.

2.  Weather, weather, weather - sounds like it could be too hot then.

3.  H1N1 - I'm not overly concerned, but its in the back of my mind.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 21, 2009)

post-it said:


> Hi PJrose,
> 
> All the information you have given has been great!  So much so that I'm thinking this maybe a better destination for my 50th next Sept then Hawaii since we've been there many times.  Here are my concerns for this trip:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks.  I think you'll like it, but too bad you won't be taking the kids.  We have never taken ours out of school for a trip, but many people do and I'll bet a trip to another country would be excused.

Anyway, to answer your questions:

1. Bring a laptop with Skype on it and call home for pennies.  Or put Skype on a laptop as well as computer at home, and call computer to computer for free.  Or buy a MagicJack, a small USB device that connects to your computer, then you connect a physical phone to it, and telephone home.  The $19.95/year covers all your long distance calls including those from Mexico to the US. If you aren't planning to buy a laptop, you can buy phone cards at the Royals' minimarkets and call from your villa; the price isn't bad.  

2.  We go in July.  There's plenty of shade at the Tris.  The Sands and RH have less shade.  When you're at the resorts, you have A/C inside, and outside head for the shade and/or the water.  The sea breezes are generally good.  

3. H1N1?   I think it's hurt the local economy more than anything.  By then there'll be a vaccine.   I think H1N1 was a concern because it was unknown and does spread quickly, but as far as I've heard the regular seasonal flus are more of a problem than H1N1. 

Put in a request with II or find a rental.  Keep the questions coming, and also search this forum - there's tons of advice!


----------



## sdbrier (Aug 23, 2009)

_message deleted, ads are not permitted on this forum._


----------



## jackie (Aug 24, 2009)

*going th Royal Sands*

Do you know if Royal Sands have coin operated washer and dryers?
Do you know if Royal Sands has an air hose to blow up rafts?


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 24, 2009)

Washers and dryers, yes, but not coin operated. There is an attendant, and the cost of each service is charged to your room.

Don't know about the inflation issue.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 24, 2009)

You aren't supposed to use large pool equipment such as rafts, though sometimes people do.  My bet is they probably will not blow them up.


----------



## post-it (Aug 25, 2009)

pjrose said:


> You aren't supposed to use large pool equipment such as rafts, though sometimes people do.  My bet is they probably will not blow them up.



Is there a lazy river at one of the resorts, is that why the raft questions?

Thanks for your previous responses to my many questions.  I'm checking with verizon on cell coverage for the travel time.

Shade is good, but will we be able to walk on the sand with the heat in early Sept?

Im considering either the Caribbean or Myan resorts.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 25, 2009)

No lazy rivers at any of them.  I think the idea is just not to bother other people with a lot of big stuff.  The pools at the Tris are rarely crowded, and there are so many different sections that an occasional raft, inflatable shark, etc, is not an issue.  At the Sands the main pool is huge, but it can get more crowded and it isn't laid out in different sections, so I suspect large floaties may be an issue and I don't recall having seen them at the Sands.  The photos at royalresorts.com and mexicondo.com may help give you an idea of what I mean by the different pool layouts.  

The natural sand is soft and does not get hot at all.  The sand that has been pumped from offshore to rebuild the beaches post-hurricane is sharper and not comfy barefoot, but I don't think heat is an issue. Which type of sand you'll walk on varies, depending on how the waves have washed it back and forth.  A recent post on the discussion of the Cancun beach project says that the sand at the Sands is back to the original soft sand  .  The Sands and Tris are just a few miles apart on the same beach, so it's hard to predict months in advance what the sand'll be like, especially with the upcoming beach restoration project.   We go in July and hot sand is not a problem, so it surely won't be in the Fall.

If you're thinking of the Tri-Royals (Mayan, Caribbean, Islander), request or look at all three to increase your chances.  Some people prefer not to put in an exchange request for the Mayan because a few units will not have an ocean view, while all units at the others will have one.  Other than that, all the Royals - Tris and Sands and Haciendas - are good choices.  Tris  vs Sands is more a matter of "feel" than anything - there really is no bad choice, but some of us have a preference one way or the other.  The subject has come up frequently here, so search through the Mexico board and you'll find some of the discussions.


----------



## post-it (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Pjrose - 

I'm leaning towards the Tris since all three are right there together.  Good to know about the views with the Myan.  That helps to narrow it down.


----------



## post-it (Aug 26, 2009)

I booked it!!!  Royal Caribbean 1 bd 9/4/2010.  Very excited with too much time before this trip.  I need to book something to tie me over until then. 

Please be patient with me - I'm sure I'll have many more questions before we get going to Cancun.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2009)

post-it said:


> I booked it!!!  Royal Caribbean 1 bd 9/4/2010.  Very excited with too much time before this trip.  I need to book something to tie me over until then.
> 
> Please be patient with me - I'm sure I'll have many more questions before we get going to Cancun.



That's great!  Did you book the 1 bedroom suite which includes the living room and kitchen and large terrace, or the 1  bedroom "lockoff" or "hotel room" which is basically like a hotel room?  Can't remember if anyone gave advice about that difference.....


----------



## post-it (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I didnt hear about the different options.  It has a kitchen, king bed, and murphy bed in livingroom.  Do you know which that would be?  At this point its only going to be me and my husband so the murphy isnt an issue.


----------



## jschmidt (Aug 26, 2009)

Here’s the villa layout: http://www.royalresorts.com/villas-royal-caribbean.asp

The Villa can be made into two separate areas, the Suite and the Lock-off by closing and locking the door that joins the bedroom with the two double beds (lock-off bedroom).  You did real well.  You have the suite!  I’m sure you will have a great vacation.   

Look around the Royal Resorts web site and it will give you some idea of what you will see and do.


----------



## post-it (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm looking foward to the different options with the 5 resorts.  What do you suggest for snorkeling?  Is there a good location right off the beach at the resorts?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2009)

You've got the bigger "half".  It's much nicer to have (as you do) the large terrace and the living room and kitchen!  Is this an II exchange?  If so, go onto intervalworld.com and check your history to see the unit number they matched your exchange with.  We'll let you know its location in the resort.  There really are no bad locations, but some have greater convenience (e.g. walkout) or better views (e.g. high floors), and oceanfront is great.  Note that you are not guaranteed that location when you finally check in, but you will probably get it.

As far as snorkeling, the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen is the only Royal that has interesting snorkeling on site. You can go there via a resort bus.   Your "personal concierge" will probably be happy to arrange for a bus ride, free brunch or lunch buffet, and low-key tour and presentation - don't worry, they do understand the word "no".  Once there, you can borrow snorkeling equipment to use right off the beach.

There is snorkeling at other places as well.  The only one I've been to is Akumal, a beach around an hour (?) south of Cancun.  A half-day there is often combined with a half-day at Tulum seeing ruins, and Tulum also has a gorgeous though small beach.  Rent a car for the day, or hire a private driver - search this forum for recommendations of drivers some other TUGgers have used.


----------



## post-it (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Pjrose,

The unit we are assigned to is The Royal Caribbean • RCB
Unit: E516S (1 bedroom).

You've been so helpful, now if you can swing good weather this time next year we'll be set.  I saw thunder storms for this week, yikes!

We've been to the Caribbean during these storms and if they to come and go its not a big deal, just not the whole week. 

We have our own snorkeling gear so we're set.  I'm not thinking we'll want to drive there, but we'll way the cost of car rental for a day vs. hiring a driver when we get there.  

I see you own a few TS in Cancun so I'm sure your our resident expert by now.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Glenda,

E516S (the S is for the "suite half") faces the pools and has an ocean view.  It's on the second floor.  You can find it on a map at royalresorts.com or mexicondo.com

Send more questions as you get them, have fun, and be sure to report back!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 27, 2009)

There is also snorkling off Isla Mujeres, at Yalku Lagoon (down the coast) and nearby at the Westin resort.


----------



## post-it (Aug 28, 2009)

That map was very helpful.  Looks like a good location at the resort.  Do you know how may floors there are?  We're the 5th.

I'll keep the snorkeling at the Westin in mind.  I'd like to check the Westin out when we're there anyways, our friends own there.


----------



## dfoote509 (Aug 28, 2009)

post-it said:


> That map was very helpful.  Looks like a good location at the resort.  Do you know how may floors there are?  We're the 5th.
> 
> I'll keep the snorkeling at the Westin in mind.  I'd like to check the Westin out when we're there anyways, our friends own there.



The 5th is actually the 2nd because the pool is on the 4th.  Wow that was confusing!!!! Check the pics on Mexicondo.com, and it will make more sense.  We do a snorkeling trip that you can book at the Thomas Moore desk in the Lobby at the RC.  You leave from Captains Cove, which is right across the street, and they take you to two reefs by boat. I think it costs around 40 bucks per person.  I like this one because it tends to be smaller groups, around 10 people or so


----------



## post-it (Aug 28, 2009)

dfoote509 said:


> The 5th is actually the 2nd because the pool is on the 4th.  Wow that was confusing!!!! Check the pics on Mexicondo.com, and it will make more sense.  We do a snorkeling trip that you can book at the Thomas Moore desk in the Lobby at the RC.  You leave from Captains Cove, which is right across the street, and they take you to two reefs by boat. I think it costs around 40 bucks per person.  I like this one because it tends to be smaller groups, around 10 people or so



This sounds like a great trip.  We'll make sure to book this.  

I'll have to take a look at the map again, I didn't catch the elevation of pool being the 4th floor.


----------



## post-it (Aug 28, 2009)

So with it being just one floor up from the pool, is this a bad location then?  I wonder if our view will be obstructed being one floor up.


----------



## Blue Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder if Tony means the Westin Regina (at the south end of the island) or the new Westin Lagunamar timeshare resort located where the Sheraton hotel used to be (across the street from Plaza la Isla shopping center)?

I think the snorkeling is near the Westin Regina.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 28, 2009)

post-it said:


> That map was very helpful.  Looks like a good location at the resort.  Do you know how may floors there are?  We're the 5th.
> 
> I'll keep the snorkeling at the Westin in mind.  I'd like to check the Westin out when we're there anyways, our friends own there.



It goes up to either 11 or 12, but the numbering actually starts at 4 (pool level), so you are on the second floor in a building that has a total of 8 or 9 floors. (1 = ground floor beachfront; 4 = ground floor pool-side.)


----------



## post-it (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, that helps,  hopefully the view wont be taken away from any buildings, etc.  I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll respond for Tony - it is the Westin Regina, and the end of the 7.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, KK--I couldn't think of it when I posted and knew there might be confusion with the newish Langunmar


----------



## post-it (Aug 30, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> I'll respond for Tony - it is the Westin Regina, and the end of the 7.




This does'nt look too far from the Royals.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 30, 2009)

post-it said:


> So with it being just one floor up from the pool, is this a bad location then?  I wonder if our view will be obstructed being one floor up.



Buildings A and G lead to some obstruction from all locations except ocean-front, but you will be able to see the ocean over the very wide sundeck of building H.  Besides the ocean, you will see the pools and landscaping.  If you check the photo gallery on RoyalResorts.com you may get some ideas of the view.  The higher floors do have a more extensive view, but don't worry, it'll be pretty.


----------



## post-it (Aug 31, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Buildings A and G lead to some obstruction from all locations except ocean-front, but you will be able to see the ocean over the very wide sundeck of building H.  Besides the ocean, you will see the pools and landscaping.  If you check the photo gallery on RoyalResorts.com you may get some ideas of the view.  The higher floors do have a more extensive view, but don't worry, it'll be pretty.




Pjrose -

We're building E, and looking at the map it looks like obstruction will be from the Tradewinds restraurant.  Since we'll be out of the room most of the time this isn't a big concern for me, I'm more concerned with weather this time of year.  Since we can't control the weather, we'll just go for it and enjoy.  

The resort looks great!


----------



## Retired to Travel (Aug 31, 2009)

Glenda,
E516 is our unit (though we own a March week.)  The restauarant will not impede your view.  You will overlook the pool and can see he ocean.  If you'd like to send me a PM with your email I can send a photo.


----------



## islander222 (Sep 1, 2009)

post-it said:


> I booked it!!!  Royal Caribbean 1 bd 9/4/2010.  Very excited with too much time before this trip.  I need to book something to tie me over until then.
> 
> Please be patient with me - I'm sure I'll have many more questions before we get going to Cancun.




September is maintenance month at the Royals.  The week you will be there is maintenance week for the Royal Islander and the Royal Haciendas.  I believe that everything at these two resorts will be closed that week for maintenance.  (pool, restaurants, etc.)

I have never been at the resort during maintenance week.  Maybe someone who has been there during these weeks can comment.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2009)

islander222 said:


> September is maintenance month at the Royals.  The week you will be there is maintenance week for the Royal Islander and the Royal Haciendas.  I believe that everything at these two resorts will be closed that week for maintenance.  (pool, restaurants, etc.)
> 
> I have never been at the resort during maintenance week.  Maybe someone who has been there during these weeks can comment.



Good point.  I haven't either, but I want to assure Glenda that even without the Royal Islander, they'll still have the Royal Caribbean and Royal Mayan, and can take the shuttle to the Royal Sands.  The Palapa restaurant at the RM is our favorite, and the El Conquistador restaurant, also at the RM, would be great for a special birthday night.  The Hacienda Sisal at the Sands is very nice, and of course there's no shortage of good restaurants elsewhere in Cancun!


----------



## post-it (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm surprised they would do the mainentance with it being a holiday week for the US and so many people traveling.  

It still leaves 3 resorts to use, still better then only one.

I received a picture from the balcony of our unit from Retired to Travel, and it looks great!  Looking very forward to my 50th birthday now, did I really just say that!


----------



## KarenLK (Sep 1, 2009)

The resorts close one week at a time; September is not a high demand week, because of potential bad weather.
One year I was at the Caribbean and looking forward to a meal at El Conquistador. To my dismay, it was the Mayan which was closed that week. Boo!!!!


----------



## post-it (Sep 1, 2009)

It was mentioned the closing this week will be Royal Islander and the Royal Haciendas.

At least we still have one resort next door you visit.


----------



## post-it (Sep 1, 2009)

My concern with Sept was the weather as well, but its my birthday and I wanted to go somewhere new without having to travel any further then this.


----------



## jschmidt (Sep 2, 2009)

A great place to watch the sunset is at Captain’s Cove, which is across the street from the Royal Mayan.  Captain’s Cove is part of the Royal Resorts and you can use your plastic card key/charge card there.  I think they still have a happy hour.  If you eat there after dark you can look over the side into the water and the see the crocodiles.  Don’t worry there’s a railing!


----------



## post-it (Sep 2, 2009)

jschmidt said:


> A great place to watch the sunset is at Captain’s Cove, which is across the street from the Royal Mayan.  Captain’s Cove is part of the Royal Resorts and you can use your plastic card key/charge card there.  I think they still have a happy hour.  If you eat there after dark you can look over the side into the water and the see the crocodiles.  Don’t worry there’s a railing!




This sounds great!  I will make a mental note to eat here.


----------



## crcorr (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking forward to a week at the Mayan in December.  Spent a week there a few years ago and loved it!  We are in L944 this time - it looks like the view is great from there!


----------



## EricH (Sep 4, 2009)

I used all of my own weeks last year and kind of got away from TUG & the other sites I used in the past to rent my weeks out.  I was shocked to see Mexicondo is not attended to anymore, but not surprised to find a discussion of it here.  This is the most useful site!  Anyone know what happened to Ken at Mexicondo? Is he ok? Just curious.  I always liked the guy.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 4, 2009)

*Mexicondo*



EricH said:


> I used all of my own weeks last year and kind of got away from TUG & the other sites I used in the past to rent my weeks out.  I was shocked to see Mexicondo is not attended to anymore, but not surprised to find a discussion of it here.  This is the most useful site!  Anyone know what happened to Ken at Mexicondo? Is he ok? Just curious.  I always liked the guy.



There were some posts awhile back from a TUGger who contacted him, saying that he had some medical problems - back surgery I think (?) - but hoped to be back to the site.  I have emailed him a few times offering to help with the site, but got no response.  It is (or was) a great site!


----------



## tonyg (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll try to give him a call next week.  He had serious back problems when I talked to him last year (I can't believe it has been that long ago) and could not work on the computer.


----------

